# A bunch of pics from the 750g.



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Some people requsted some pics from the 750 so I took a bunch the other night. Some suck but most are pretty decsent. I don't feel like going through them all one by one again so I'm just gonna put them all up. It gives you different perspectives of the tank anyway.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400024.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400023.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400022.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400020.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400018.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400017.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400016.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400015.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400014.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400013.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400012.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400011.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400010.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400009.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400008.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400007.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400006.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400005.jpg

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400004.jpg


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

thats sick dude i love how you did that with the tank on the glass and in wall its nice


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. I finally got a decent camera so I might get some decent pics after all of these years.


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

sweet tank and p's


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

SICK TANK MAN!!!!


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

amazing ps


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

amazing


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

wow man, just wow!!!
those piraya are GLOWING!!!! like neon yellow!!

i love how you framed it in with the stained wood, nice touch...

cheers man, lookin real good
jones


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

OMFG!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nice


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

badass pygo man...awsome fish.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW! Top tank mate! Any full tank shots! Dam, how the hell did you get a tank that size? 750GAL????


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Thats frickin sweet!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

awesome


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Whats really crazy is that tank is huge but his monsters make look small. I think my head just exploded.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice tank! Impressive Pygo shoal!


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

Owning.....


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. I basically built my house around the tank. I picked out a floor plan for the house that would accomadate the tank and then had the basement floor poured before they started the rough carpentry. I met the carpenters here first thing in the morning and had the tank lowered into the basement with a fork lift where it sat during the rest of the construction phase. When I finally moved in I set the tank and finished the basement off around the tank myself.


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

Stick said:


> Thanks guys. I basically built my house around the tank. I picked out a floor plan for the house that would accomadate the tank and then had the basement floor poured before they started the rough carpentry. I met the carpenters here first thing in the morning and had the tank lowered into the basement with a fork lift where it sat during the rest of the construction phase. When I finally moved in I set the tank and finished the basement off around the tank myself.


Had to be a real custom job....I was wondering how you fit that tank there. Great tank, must be so fun to watch during feeding time.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sweet


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

awsome


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

built the house around the tank...... i really like the sounds of that


----------



## Drewteam83 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Where did you get your hands on a tank that size? I wanna do that in my next house...... that's amazing dude.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome tank and fish. Reminds me of a zoo exibit.

All you need is a little zoo-type plaque with the species info on it.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

awesome, thats the only word i can say


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

MASSIVE!!

one day...one day.................


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

ur pygos are so big that ur tank looks small.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

What dreams are made of................


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats amazing your piraya have great color


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

amazing colour on your fish really vibrant, andthe tank is a dream!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

That sh*t is just Amazing


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

sick man! i would still love to see pics from behind the scenes and learn about the "custom filtration" you built... if you have time that is it would help tons for the tank i am trying to pay off, and gettin ready to set up


----------



## ModsBoss (Oct 20, 2006)

AWSOMEEEEEEE setup !!!

Will ya come do mine now???????

Smilez,
Mod


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

black_piranha said:


> ur pygos are so big that ur tank looks small.


rofl my thoughts exactly! I thought that was a holding tank at first then I saw the size of them up close in the pics







What are the exact demensions on that beast of a tank?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

People must go crazy when they go to your basement and see that huge tank in your wall ..with all those BIG pygos !!! I'd go nuts !

Like most of us here, all I can say is WOW !!!!!!!!!!!! Your tank makes me dream !


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice setup, that mixed pygo shoal looks awsome


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that tank is sweet...


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Makes me sad that I dont have one...great pics


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks again guys. I've been doing a little reconstruction this past week including the reintroduction of the brandti. Hopefully I'll have time to get some pics up tomorrow otherwise it's probably gonna have to wait til next week. I ran into a few snags as far as getting done what I wanted to get done so I may just wait to post the pics when I'm all done. The brandti just got put back in a few hours ago and everything is going fine so far. The pygos chased him around a bit at first but everything has mellowed out now. I'll keep you guys posted and pics will be up asap.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow! Very nice setup you have there.


----------

